# Kumakain pa ko.



## Inglip

'Sandali lang. Kumakain pa ko'

I came across that sentence. I was wondering if it should be 'Kumakain pa _ako_'

Either something is still eating the speaker
There is a mistake in the text
or, because 'pa' ends with an 'a' it mergers into 'ako' and the text is written as it sounds.

Any input?


----------



## DotterKat

Properly written, it is _pa ako (Kumakain pa ako. --- I am still eating.)_ although colloquially speaking the first vowel of _ako_ is often elided to make for smoother speech. Both forms are acceptable and there is no mistake in the Tagalog text, except for the lack of a period.


----------



## Inglip

Ahh ok. Thanks


----------

